# Je n'aurais pas pensé que ce mois pourrait être encore pire.



## Taman

Non avrei pensato che +...
Quel temps /mode je devrais utiliser si je veux parler 
1) de l'avenir
2) du passé 
3) de la présence ? 
Non avrei pensato che questo mese potrebbe essere ancora peggiore.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La domanda è troppo generica.
Puoi scriverci una frase d'esempio in francese?


----------



## Taman

Je n'aurais pas pensé que ce mois pourrait être encore pire.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Taman. Dipende dal contesto e dai diversi tempi delle azioni:
"Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo mese potesse essere ancora peggio", "Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo mese avrebbe potuto essere ancora peggio".


----------



## Taman

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Taman. Dipende dal contesto e dai diversi tempi delle azioni:
> "Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo mese potesse essere ancora peggio", "Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo mese avrebbe potuto essere ancora peggio".


Quelle est la différence entre ces deux phrases ?


----------



## Necsus

E' una differenza sottile: la prima è durante il mese in questione, la seconda è successiva, quando il mese peggiore è passato.


----------



## lorenzos

Necsus said:


> E' una differenza sottile


Concordo, sono sottigliezze, ma: 
_"Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo *film *avrebbe potuto essere ancora peggio"_ 
lo posso dire sia mentre lo sto guardando sia una volta uscito dal cinema.
Riflettendo sulla deludente serata, potrei dire:
"_Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo film poteva essere ancora peggio"_
ma forse, oltre a non essere un buon italiano, questa frase - fuori dal contesto - non è neppure inequivocabile. Come non lo è:
"_Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo film __sarebbe stato__ ancora peggio"
 _


----------



## Taman

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Taman. Dipende dal contesto e dai diversi tempi delle azioni:
> "Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo mese potesse essere ancora peggio", "Non pensavo/avrei pensato che questo mese avrebbe potuto essere ancora peggio".


Je crois que cela devrait être: che questo mese sarebbe potuto essere. 
Le verbe auxiliaire avec lequel 'essere' est lié est aussi 'essere. 
Sono dovuto andarmene.


----------



## Necsus

Taman said:


> Je crois que cela devrait être: che questo mese sarebbe potuto essere.


No. Quando il verbo servile che segue regge _essere_, il primo ausiliare diventa sempre _avere_.


----------



## Taman

Est-ce que tu pourrais l'expliquer en français ? Je n'arrive pas à comprendre.
Merci d'avance😊


----------



## Necsus

Quand après le semi-auxiliaire il y a le verbe _essere_, le premier verbe auxiliaire est toujours _avere_.


----------

